# Should i take my Hassy to China???



## gugo747 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm going on a trip to Asia in a few weeks   , it will be about a month long and i'm having serious doubts about which camera(s) i should take. 

i would love to take my new hasselblad 500cm, but i think it might be too heavy since we're going to be moving from one place to another all the time, taking, planes, trains, etc., and i dont want to carry a lot of stuff, also having to change film every 12 pictures might be a problem.

the other thing is that it takes a long time to focus, get the right exposure etc. and i dont want to miss any pictures i could take with an automatic camera, on the other hand, the quality of the hasselblad pictures is a lot better, so i'm in a huge dilemma, i need your help to take a decission:mrgreen: 

the other options are a canon rebel g or a digital canon s30, what do you think???


----------



## Mumfandc (Jun 10, 2005)

If you're going to be sightseeing where setting up for a shot isn't too big a fuss, then bring the Hassy. But if the thing breaks, then...hope there's a service center somewhere close. 

May I suggest the Contax G1 (or G2) auto-f rangefinder. Both use Zeiss optics. The 45mm standard lens is SUPER sharp (if not the sharpest you can get for 35mm format). My 8x10 (and sometimes larger) darkroom prints are the same quality as 8x10s from my Hasselblad. The G1 has a nice RUGGED and compact titanium body. I got one mint w/45mm lens for $315.


----------



## 3KK (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome to China! Have a good trip!
My point is: bring ur easy and simple DC together, that would be better. Cuz it's easy to handle!
When u have some problems in China, I think I can help u! ^_^


----------

